# anyone else got a yamaha snowblower?



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

Got 1 this August from an older couple that was moving. ys624 with tracks. Seems to run and work great. Just wondering how rare these are.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

One of the guys on here has 2 or 3 of them as I recall. Nice looking machines. Do a search and you may find his post showing the machines.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a thread. Mcbnh had them, but as you read down, he sold them, but not because he wanted to.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/663-yamaha-snowblowers.html


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

sounds like they are great machines and I can't wait to use mine. Mine is super clean like those too! I paid $120 for it and had to replace the fuel filter in it $24!!! Parts aren't cheap but luckily they are built well.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

twofishy4u said:


> sounds like they are great machines and I can't wait to use mine. Mine is super clean like those too! I paid $120 for it and had to replace the fuel filter in it $24!!! Parts aren't cheap but luckily they are built well.


you pretty much stole it for 120 dollars


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll give ya' $150 for it right now! That'll cover the cost of that new filter too.

No, really, sounds like you got a heck of a deal there. Post a picture or two of it for all of us to drool over.


----------



## mcbnh (Oct 14, 2011)

Twofishy4u:

Congratulations on your score. Nice to see these are still out there for reasonable money. I will be interested in your assessment once you get to use your new Yamaha. Hoping you are in a snow belt and get to use it a lot. Did you get a OEM fuel filter? $24 seems excessive. I second the demand for pictures!


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

oem filter, could have put a cheap briggs one on but I figured I'd keep it stock. It was the filter and bowl assembly, odd design if you ask me. I get a lot of snow here in Wisconsin and I deal with a lot of blowers so I'd love to compare it the best ones I've had to date....IE: Ariens and Simplicity commercial units. My 32" simplicity would throw the snow a long way 20-30' in the wet heavy stuff and almost twice as far in the light stuff!!! You can buy a Yammi in Canada for around $3,000 still!!


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

Wish I had this bad boy. They really need to get these in the US!


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

I do wish there was some talk going about them but this forum is so slow right now!!???


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

mrplow said:


> I do wish there was some talk going about them but this forum is so slow right now!!???


I think that's because they are fairly rare, south of the border Mr. P. Most of us have never even seen a Yamaha SB, let alone owned one.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah forgot they weren't available in the states right now blue hill.There isn't much info on the new ones on the web at all and the Yamaha snowblower fanclub forum is virtually inactive right now.Oh well as winter progresses Ill be sure to add some of my on info


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

mrplow said:


> Yeah forgot they weren't available in the states right now blue hill.There isn't much info on the new ones on the web at all and the Yamaha snowblower fanclub forum is virtually inactive right now.Oh well as winter progresses Ill be sure to add some of my on info


We will all be waiting Mr. P. Some video footage of your baby in action would be great as well. . I for one would love to see her strutting her stuff!


----------



## mcbnh (Oct 14, 2011)

Been away for a while but I now have two Yamaha YS624 track drive blowers. One is really nice, and one needs a lot. They are getting harder to find and more expensive. I buy the rough ones if all the parts are there and just, clean, adjust, lube, paint and usually that's all it takes. If you have to buy belts or other parts these get real costly.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I wouldn't buy anything else but a Yamaha!


----------

